# Bass VST Suggestions? :)



## Cookiedude777 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello People,

Just drop a quick line if you guys can on some of the best Bass VSTs that you personally like and maybe a small sentence saying why you use/like it. I am trying to find something VSTs but I dont know which one is the "best" to use.
I would love to hear suggestions.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Nublet (Oct 3, 2010)

Do you mean to change the tone or a midi-instrument? I haven't used that many but I really like Ampeg SVX. Also used Guitar Rig but that's more for those crazy effects you can get.

If it's midi-stuffs I guess Trillian is the best but I've never tried it so can't really say


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 3, 2010)

Never used any VSTs, but my favorite direct-recording boxes are the Tech 21 VT Bass and the Line 6 Studio 110's balanced out.


----------



## quasarwaves (Oct 3, 2010)

If you're refering to a bass VSTi, then I use the "rock pick" (or something) found in the 'East West Quantum Leap: Colossus' pack.


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 3, 2010)

Ive used East West's Hardcore Bass before, it sounds ok for demo mixes. Obviously it doesnt come close to a real bass but its probably as close as you'll get without an actual instrument.


----------



## Andii (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know if you're asking about instruments or amplifier sim VSTs. 

For an amp VST there is nothing that is supposed to be bass specific that works well. 

I've found success with things that aren't supposed to be for bass. 

Poulin lextac clean channel with the poweramp and gain up a little>Poulin Lecab running catharsis s-preshigh and a high pass at 50hz

It pretty much sounds like an ampeg and is miles and miles ahead of using the sansamp bassdriver DI I have here.


----------



## Gameboypdc (Oct 3, 2010)

Ampeg SVX hands down the best software program for bass imo. If your looking for something that is keyboard controlled I dunno what to recommend.


----------



## Krankguitarist (Oct 4, 2010)

For a VSTi, Trilian can't be beat.


----------



## Variant (Oct 4, 2010)

^
I'd agree, but he said VST, not VSTi. 

So far as a plug for bass in the box, Pod Farm 2 is still a great go-to IMHO.


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you guys for taking your time on dropping lines for my thread


----------



## clouds (Oct 4, 2010)

Gameboypdc said:


> Ampeg SVX hands down the best software program for bass imo. If your looking for something that is keyboard controlled I dunno what to recommend.


+1 on this. Some incredibly versatile sounds on that mofo.


----------

